# Virtuelle Soundkarten



## Pinna (15. April 2009)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob es virtuelle Soundkarten gibt.
Ich meine softwarebasierende Soundkarten, die man z.B. auf unserem Windows Server 2008 installieren kann. Meine alte Aureon 5.1 spielt nämlich nicht mit WinServer08 zusammen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. April 2009)

Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob es virtuelle Soundkarten gibt.
> Ich meine softwarebasierende Soundkarten, die man z.B. auf unserem Windows Server 2008 installieren kann. Meine alte Aureon 5.1 spielt nämlich nicht mit WinServer08 zusammen



Was soll denn eine "virtuelle Soundkarte" sein


----------



## Vordack (15. April 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Soundkarte die den GPU als mißbraucht um Töne zu machen?   

@Threadstarter

So wie Du es meinst gibt es wohl keine, also wenn Du aus dem "nichts" eine Soundkarte emulieren möchtest.


----------



## Pinna (15. April 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll denn eine "virtuelle Soundkarte" sein



Keine Hardware-Soundkarte. Ein Programm/Treiber, das z.B. Audio wiedergeben und aufzeichnen kann, dabei aber keine eigene Soundkarte benötigt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. April 2009)

Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähhh - und wo soll die Audio Ausgabe dann rauskommen - aus der Maus oder wo


----------



## Pinna (15. April 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD nein
Sie kann ruhig virtuell bleiben, ist mir eh lieber. dann muss ich sie nicht nochmal abfangen


----------



## GameZocker92 (15. April 2009)

Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also afaik braucht man IMMER eine Soundkarte. Entweder Onboard oder halt eine "Externe"

MfG


----------



## GameZocker92 (15. April 2009)

Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Virtueller Sound? Gibts sowas?
Also irgendwo muss der ja rauskommen.

MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. April 2009)

Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldige - aber ich kapier nicht was du willst !!

Was meinst du mit "abfangen" ?

Ich wollte wissen wo du die Töne die so eine "virtuelle Soundkarte" fabrizieren soll hören willst?


----------



## GameZocker92 (15. April 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich versteh das so:

Er will ein Programm mit dem man den Sound aufnehmen kann der gerade läuft. Und dazu braucht man ja schliesslich irgendein Programm und er nennt das eben "Virtuelle Soundkarte". 
Lieg ich soweit richtig?

MfG


----------



## Pinna (15. April 2009)

^^ schwierige Sache

Ich brauche ein Programm, das mir den Sound virtuell abspielt.
Ich wollts weiterleiten zum TS. Neuigkeiten von unsrem Clan über so ne Art TS-Radio ausstrahlen. Das mit dem Radio hab ich hinbekommen, nur das mit der Soundwiedergabe am Server nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2009)

Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ schwierige Sache
> 
> Ich brauche ein Programm, das mir den Sound virtuell abspielt.
> Ich wollts weiterleiten zum TS. Neuigkeiten von unsrem Clan über so ne Art TS-Radio ausstrahlen. Das mit dem Radio hab ich hinbekommen, nur das mit der Soundwiedergabe am Server nicht.



das müßte dann ja ein audiostream sein wie beim radio, oder was meinst du? wie und womit sollen die leute den sound denn empfangen?

warum informirst du dich nicht einfach, welche soundkarte bei dir laufen würde? es gibt sicher nen haufen älterer karten, die du für 5-10€ gebraucht bekommen kannst, die geeignet wären. vlt. sogar neue für 5€.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. April 2009)

Herbboy am 15.04.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie alt ist das Board das es keinen Onboard-Sound hat


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie alt ist das Board das es keinen Onboard-Sound hat



es geht ja darum, dass er keine passenden treiber gefunden hat für seine aureon. er muss halt ne karte suchen, die treiber für windows server 08 bietet.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. April 2009)

Herbboy am 15.04.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für das was er will reicht jeder Onboard-Sound auch locker aus - und dafür gibts sicher Treiber die unter Server 08 laufen.


----------



## Pinna (15. April 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.04.2009 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben hab ich nichts gefunden. war auch auf der herstellerseite. es gibt nur treiber für vista. und die nimmt mir mein WinServer08 x64 nicht an...


----------



## noxious (15. April 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie alt ist das Board das es keinen Onboard-Sound hat


Lt. xfire hat er ein "Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wifi"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

Pinna am 15.04.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob es virtuelle Soundkarten gibt.
> Ich meine softwarebasierende Soundkarten, die man z.B. auf unserem Windows Server 2008 installieren kann. Meine alte Aureon 5.1 spielt nämlich nicht mit WinServer08 zusammen




hmm - verschiedene Ansätze, aber vermutlich nicht genau das, was du suchst:
- es gibt verschiedene Programme, die einen Audio-Stream erzeugen und über Netzwerk ausgeben können
- es gibt Emulationen von Soundkarten, die aber nur dazu dienen, Kompatibilität zu/Fähigkeiten von anderen Karten darzustellen bzw. die Fähigkeiten auf einem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu bringen. Die werden aber nur eingesetzt, um den Ton dann über eine real existierende Soundkarte auszugeben. (z.B. SB16-Emulation der Creative Live! und Audigy, Simulation von X-Fi Fähigkeiten auf "X-Fi"-Audio- oder Asus-Karten, deren Hardware letztlich nur ein 5/7.1 Signal ausgeben, aber keine Soundberechnungen kann oder die Soundschnittstelle von Vista, die genau das gleiche nur ohne Effekte macht)
- verschiedene Programme können die Tonspur aus Filmen extrahieren und extra "aufzeichnen"/in eine normale Datei packen
- USB-Soundlösungen arbeiten afaik primär in Software, sind aber ebenfalls auf die Ausgabe über ihre eigene Hardware spezialisiert
- Virtualisierungsprogramme emulieren meist auch eine Soundkarte, aber auch hier könnte die Ausgabe direkt an die Soundlösung des Hostsystems erfolgen

Eine reine virtuelle Soundkarte, die sich als solche im System einnistet, wäre mir aber nicht bekannt - und wenn es sie gäbe, hättest du weiterhin das gleiche Problem: Wenn sie gegenüber anderer Software als "Hardware" erkennbar sein muss, müsste sich als solche in Windows integrieren und bräuchte entsprechende Treiber für Server08.


----------



## Pinna (17. April 2009)

noxious am 15.04.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 15.04.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist von meinem Gaming-PC  Naja, dann wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als noch ne Soundkarte zu kaufen...


----------

